# Quick knurling tool



## knutselaar0 (Aug 1, 2017)

Here some pictures of my home made Quick knurling tool
No possible to set the diameter,


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi
That is new.


----------



## savarin (Aug 1, 2017)

Nice.
A couple of questions....
Is that what is called a cut knurler?
Are the straight knurls cut first then run the tool up?
does it produce a larger diameter at the knurl like the pressure versions?
What do you mean by not possible to set the diameter?
Thanks.


----------



## knutselaar0 (Aug 1, 2017)

Yes this is a cut knurler
For the straight knurls you need another knurling wheel as the 30 or 45° knurls
The cut you see on the picture was a aluminum tube with an diameter of 20 mm
The inner diameter is 18 mm, with a pression version you'll have no tube left!!
The diameter of the cut is equal or less as the original diameter
With the original Quick knurling tools, you can change the distance between the 2 knurling wheels
This is to knurl small and bigger diameters, range from 3mm up to xxx mm
Her some pictures if you want to make one of your self , also a original Quick
The only thing you have to buy, are the knurling wheels and the special washer


----------



## benmychree (Aug 16, 2017)

I found and bought a similar knurl tool at an auction back in the 196os, it has only one wheel and is intended for straight knurls; I have used it only once, back in the 1970s, to knurl a 3/8" dia. CRS rod that was used in a printing press to drive a roll of paper; I remember that it was fairly critical as to center height, as if not exactly on center it will create a spiral knurl of long lead, which for this job did not matter, may have even helped;  I made a bushed flat bar to fit my follow rest in place of one of it's regular jaws that ran just ahead of the knurl tool to hold the rod in position to be knurled, I think the rod as finished was about 3 ft long.


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 17, 2017)

I think I have a print on making a set up like that.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 17, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> I think I have a print on making a set up like that.


share it --- if you can find it --- more difficult as the years pass!


----------

